# createQueueSession



## noch_anfänger (17. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche mein Projekt zu kompilieren. Bei dem debuggen bleibt der Rechner auf der Methode createQueueSession hängen. Es werden keine Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben.

```
m_listenerSession = m_listenerConnection.createQueueSession(false, Session.AUTO_ACKNOWLEDGE);
```

Ich bin seit Tagen völlig im Schlauch... Das ist viellecht zu wenig Information. Hat vielleicht doch jemand eine Idee, was dafür ein Grund sein kann?


----------



## tuxedo (18. Feb 2010)

> Das ist viellecht zu wenig Information.



Da hast du sowas von recht ....:applaus:


----------



## FArt (18. Feb 2010)

Nachdem createQueueSession keine native Methode ist, kann man doch noch weiter debuggen...


----------

